# 25 day countdown



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2003)

Well i wanted to start a new journal to track my diet and training for the next couple of weeks cause looking through my other journal makes me hungry 

I have a photoshoot to do on August 1st and since i have been eating like a piggy my trainer has put me on a crazy ass diet and training schedule  which i am not too happy about....but its my fault so i can deal with it

Sunday July 6th, 2003

5 gr. glutamine, eca
15 min. cross trainer, 15 min. stepper, 15 min. tread on high incline
5 gr. glutamine, vitamins
1pm: 10 egg whites, 1/2 grapefruit (k this meal did not pan out...eggs were bad and there is no way i am getting 10 eggs in my belly...had a tin of tuna instead)
3:30pm: 5oz chicken, cucumbers and lettuce, 3oz yams


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 6, 2003)

Good luck on you photo shoot. You'll be awesome!!


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2003)

no fat in the 1pm meal?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

Buff: thats honey 

Sara: actually i had 1tbsp mayo with my tuna...thanks for looking out for me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

Monday July 7th, 2003
6:00am: 15 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper, 15 min high incline tread

7:30am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1tbsp no sugar added jam
10:00am: tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, cucs/vinegar
12:30pm: 5oz chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1tbsp dressing, 3oz yams
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1 tbsp pb/celery
6:00pm: 5 oz steak, 2 cups beans

 Seated arnold presses: 10x20, 9x25, 6x30
Seated side laterals: 10x12, 7x12, 7x12
Front cable/rope raises: 8x20, 8x20, 6x20
Reverse bent over laterals: 8x10, 8x10, 6x10
Upright rows on smith: 10x20, 9x40, 9x40

Decline Abs: 45, 30, 20
Rope Crunches: 20x40, 20x50, 20x60
V-Sits on bench: 10sec in 10sec out x 2min then 15 reps of   
v-snaps x 3 sets 


9:30pm: 3oz turkey, cucs


----------



## sara (Jul 7, 2003)

you know you'r totals?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

my trainer does


----------



## sara (Jul 7, 2003)

ok


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

he he i know that answer J'Bo, man you lucky gal peanut butter    I loive that stuff so glad i don't even have it in my house, would be gone so fast.  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

well he did not put pb on my diet....i did...opps....i just really cant live without it though


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

PB is one thing that if in my house i eat it way more then i should so better safe then sorry right???  I think i would die without splenda though a MUST HAVE!!!  Which reminds me I am out!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

JUst purchased a big ass tub for my trip this week,   nanananananananananananananananananananananananananannananananananannanananananananaaannanananaananannanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,   aaaaaaa.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

YOU SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

i was reading a book in chapters the other day on how to read men and sex....it was hilairous and straight to the point...one section said that you can tell how a man will preform in bed by the way he dances ..."watch out for sharp and jerky movements...he might as well put a sign on his head that says premature ejaculator...i almost died laughing right in the book store.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

Short stuff, who told you, Jenny are you telling her my good qualities


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

I just had a vision of SS and jenny having a fight over my jar of Pb, and the were nearly naked.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

And was the peanut butter staying in the jar or..................??????????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "watch out for sharp and jerky movements...he might as well put a sign on his head that says premature ejaculator...i almost died laughing right in the book store.


That is too funny!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

Well of course not it was making appearances onto flesh, and then off, then on, then off


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

bf.....i am going back to the store to get it just so that i can post some of the other stuff it had in it.

"watch how a man eats...if he savors every bite and enjoys the smell, taste and texture....he is into erotic and fun times....if he gobbles his food down like its going out of style...he likes to just get down to business."


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

then man do i love a man who savors his food  :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

yes so watch carefully....men who eat with their eyes closed like to eat #$%&&


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

Well sometimes i cannot see because there are thighs squeezing my head so tight the flesh blurts my vision, does that count


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Well sometimes i cannot see because there are thighs squeezing my head so tight the flesh blurts my vision, does that count


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

nt scribbles again a note to himself ... _keep the moves smooth ... eat slow ... chicks dig it _


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 7, 2003)

ok short stuff you human vaccume cleaner...I took 2 bites of mine I turn around and next thing I know its gone.  

"do you want me to give you a shovel next time?"
"you know you can come up for some air any time? "LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha Ha, I know I am infamous for inhaling my food, that is why I didn't say I eat my food slowly, I am trying but sometimes you just want to eat everything on the plate including the plate  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

what does that say about you in the sex book, the plate too


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

Sounds like she'd be real aggressive


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

I prefer to think I go after what I want  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

sawheet= 

ss= means that you like to try new things...or our trainer needs to give us more calories...what ever your prefer


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh and J I wanted to tell you I will be in same boat you are in a few days or weeks, when it kicks its ugly head, and no one to share it with  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

well we can bitch together...lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

Tuesday July 8th, 2003

8am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tsp pb, 1tsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: tin tuna, 1 tsp mayo, cucs/vinegar
1pm: 5oz chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1tsp dressing, 3oz yams
3:30pm: 1 tsp pb/celery, opps forgot protein shake 
6pm: tuna sashimi, ginger, boiled spinach (gomae eh), dikon

 Lying Leg Curls: 10x40, 8x50, 7x50
SL DB Deads: 10x25, 10x35, 6x45(couldnt hold them any longer)
Adductors: 10x80, 10x90, 10x100

CRAZY ASS STUPID SUPERSETS THAT MADE ME WANT TO HURL 
Leg Extensions: 12x40, 12x40, 12x40
plus
Leg Press: 12x140, 12x140, 12x140 (had to mildly pause between exercises and hang over bucket)
STOP LAUGHING MR> TRAINER!!!!
and just for fun
Walking Lunges: 8x10, 9x10, 5x10


10pm: 100g of glutamine (ok i am exagerating) 5g, 1 cup of ground turkey with onions

Its official my trainer hates me and is trying to kill me...everyone was staring when i moved the garbage can over to the leg press machine.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

J - What kind of jam do you get?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

damnit i thought no one would notice that 

its smuckers no sugar added blueberry jam and this morning i cut from 1 tbsp to 1 tsp and i am  already


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

NEWS IS IN my 2004 National competition will be in TORONTO ONTARIO...date hasnt been confirmed yet...but this gives you plenty of time to come down to see me kick ass


----------



## sawheet (Jul 8, 2003)

Well Jenny and Shortstuff, you can take out your frustrations on me,  umm together, the three of us  ummmm    you know, like all together and stuff.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey J'Bo just tell me when and I will come watch you kick ass


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

Wednesday July 9th, 2003

5:30am: 20 min cross trainer, 25 min high incline tread

7:30am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tsp pb, 1tsp no sugar added jam
10:00am: tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, cucs/vinegar
12:30pm: 5oz chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1tsp dressing, 3oz yams
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hempoil

 6:00pm
Rope Pulldowns: 10x50, 8x60, 8x60
Standing Preacher Curls: 10x12, 8x15, 8x15
Close Grip Presses: 10x17.5, 10x27.5, 10x37.5 (these hurt my wrist)

7 reps of each movement x 3 sets at 12lbs
Full Bicep curl, upper curl, lower curl
Lower curl, upper curl, full curl
Upper curl, full curl, lower curl (and my forearms are burning as i am typing)
Tricep Pushups: 10, 9, 5

7:00pm: steak and tea


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

what am?????????  where do you live??????


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

i am hoping this is your plan for tomorrow right hun???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

yes this is for tomorrow cause i will be too effin tired and wont be able to feel my legs when i wake up....only 7 hours til i head back to the gym  is your trainer this mean to you? or should i be taking this personally?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

oh yeah, don't worry it isn';t just you, he only really hits me hard on legs though becuase that is my strongest but hardest area to get down.  But I need his brain right now too for a good arm workout  SCARY!!  Hey but do you have to do 4am cardio sessions???????  Oh and legs I am doing reps of 15 at 3 sets with only 45 sec rest in between, so talk about puke time!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

well i am offically dying here...it was nice knowing you but now that i can't feel my legs (thanks to the bet trainer on the earth) i have to get off the puter.

as a wise man once said 

"my ass hurts"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

Thursday July 10th, 2003

8:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1tbsp no sugar added jam
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1tsp hempoil, cucs/mustard
1:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1tbsp dressing, 5 kalamata olives
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1 tsp hempoil, cucs/mustard

5:00pm: 15 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper, 15 min (30 sec intervals) HIIT on tread

6:00pm: 5 oz steak, 2 cups beans

9:30pm: 3oz turkey and tea 

*Today is gonna kill me....no carbs and i have put shakes in my meals 2 and 4 to see how i respond to them...usually when i do shakes only in these meals my tummy flattens out...so we will see *


----------



## sara (Jul 10, 2003)

whats hempoil?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

hemp oil is a perfect source of efa's.


----------



## sara (Jul 10, 2003)

thanx! I'll make a little research


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

Friday July 11th, 2003

6:00pm: only had enough time for 15 min on stepper, 5 min tread

7:30am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1tbsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1tsp hempoil, cucs/mustard
1:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1tbsp dressing, 3 oz yams
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1 tsp hempoil, cucs/mustard


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

Saturday July 12th, 2003

Lat pulldowns: 10x70, 9x80, 7x90
Bent over cable rows (one arm): 10x30, 8x40, 8x40
Narrow grip chins (assisted): 10x50, 8x40, 7x40
Hyper extensions: 10, 8, 8

SUPERSET
Seated calfs:12x50, 10x50, 10x50
Standing single legged raises: 6, 6, 6


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

Sunday July 13th 2003

9:00am: 15 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper, 15 min of 30sec intervals on tread

10:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1tbsp pb, 1tsp no sugar added jam


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello J


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

where the heck have you been MR.?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

Monday July 14th, 2003

6:00am: 15 min. cross trainer, 15 min. stepper

8:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
1:00pm: 4 oz chicken breast, cucs and mustard
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1tsp hemp oil

5:00pm: was supposed to do shoulders but i pulled something playing football at the bech yesterday 

6:30pm: steak and tea
9:00pm: celery and pb


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

Good morning J


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

morning. i am sooo tired today. hard day at the beach yesterday. my arm is sore from throwing the football around too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL, at least you got up for cardio, my leg workout drained me so bad feel asleep at 8pm without turning on my alarm, so that means cardio after chest and abs, ICK


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> where the heck have you been MR.?


Very busy!! I felt like i needed to prioritise my time abit which meant no time here. I got photo's of were i was last week, i'll post em later. Good to see that alls well for u.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi J'bo!!!

Just poppin in!! YOUR MEALS Look awesome, like always!!!

Take care honey!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

Tuesday July 15th, 2003

8:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
1:00pm: 4 oz chicken breast, cucs and 1tbsp dressing
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hemp oil

5:00pm: 
Lying Leg Curls: 10x40, 9x40, 9x40
SL BB Deads: 10x95, 8x95, 8x95 (almost feel off the platform everytime i stepped onto it...wrists burnt out before legs  )
Adductors: 10x90, 10x90, 10x90
Narrow Stance Leg Press: 10x135, 10x135, 8x135
Hacks: 10x70, 8x70, 8x70 (these almost did not happen...but legs went numb so i could continue  )
Smith Lunges: 10x40, 10x40, 10x40 (i carried the bucket around at the smith machine....did not have to use it though)
Leg Extensions: 10x50, 10x50, 10x50

*k i did this but dont know how i am gonna walk/sit/stand tomorrow never mind do 45min of cardio in the morning * 

6:30pm: steak, celery and pb
9:00pm: 1 scoop of protein and 10000 mg glutamine


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

J you are awesome you be kicking some major ass, if you need someone to bring the garbage can over I will gladly assit  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

Well yesterday was a terrible day....i have been an emotional reck for a couple weeks now and i am trying desperately to get back onto track....life issues keep popping up and it seems hard to deal with  . 

this weekend was alot of fun though friday night i went on a date and realized that he isnt for me. saturday i went to a food fest. with one of my best friends and i only cheated a little bit . saturday night i went out to have a drink on the patio with a fitness friend of mine and then we went to the strip club and then to the bar. i drank and got a little silly. then sunday i headed to the beach with 5 of my girlfriends and hung out all day and watched them eat. we went back to my friends house and watched our last competition video. i got barely any sleep all weekend. but it was fun


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

yes ss i am gonna need a bucket tonight FOR SURE.
i am not going to the gym any later than 5pm cause i need the gym to be empty when i HURL.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

LOL  I know how that goes, I love the gym when it is empty for legs, but for everything else I need a spot so i can keep pushing myself.   

I hiope evrything gets better for you hun, I know how the emotional roller coaster goes, but just keep focused and things will keep getting better, you are amazing seriously, I am in awe of you and only hope that as time goes by for me, I can keep myself focused and get to where you are.  

Think good thoughts!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks ss.....you are a wonderful women and i hope that i get to meet you soon 

just some road bumps i have to repair.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 15, 2003)

J'bo you have been through alot these past years and I have learned so much from you.  In the end its only going to make you a stronger and better person.  Short stuf and I are always here if you ever want to talk or to vent..Even though I may put you 2 through hell in the end it will be worth all the anguish and sacrice.  I'm ofically in precontest  mind set right now and nothing is going to stop me.  I hope other people can feed our postive energy.  There are alot of driven people here and Im going to introduce you to a person that is a miracle pretty soon that will inspire all of us to be thankful for our ability to just walk and talk..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

J-  listen to him he is right, i know i kinda know you surfacely but anyone who ever needs anything am always there as is HN he may be an ass but he is the nicest guy in the world  LOL  Ok enough sad talk i am going to die if i don't do cardio now so i can eat, smile chica, it looks great on you when you do


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks sweeties. 

all will be better soon. promise. i smile even when i cry. just a habit. i have the strongest cheek muscles in North America


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Makes for a great facial stucture that way


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

that too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

as i am writing out my workout into my gym log.....i am realizing that this is crazy....i can do alot and never give up.....but this is nuts :nutty:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

Wednesday July 16th, 2003

  * i go to the gym at 6am to do my 45min of cardio....step onto the stepper and 3 steps later realize that my legs are not able to walk up stairs....so  i jump on the tread mill and 8min later decide that i am just way too bored to do this...so i head over to do abs and this lady insists on following me around and using all of my effin equipment   so i left....this was my morning at the gym *

8:0am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and grapefruit
1:00pm: 5 oz chicken breast, 1/2 cucumber, 1tbsp dressing
4:00pm: 1/3 cup oatmeal, 3 tbsp pb, 1 scoop protein  opps

Seated military press on smith: 10x40, 8x40, 7x40
DB Laterals: 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
Front DB Rotators: 9x8, 10x8, 10x8
Reverse Pec: 9x30, 10x30, 9x30
Upright BB Rows: 10x45, 8x45, 8x45


8:00pm: SUSHI  bad bad jenny 

-day did not start off great
-tired and ec doesnt work anymore 
-no work please 
-sooooo thirsty
-headache
-have to work til 9pm
-love these 13 hour days 
-need a hot tub and a massage bad


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL  I am sorry your day is starting so bad, I am actually up for my morning cardio  WAHOOOO  Man it is freaking 5AM!!!!!!!!  My stomach hurts so bad I am so hungry and took my yohimbe and EC and green tea on top of that, I so hope I don't go throw up while doing cardio  LOL

Have a good day hun and take it all out on the people in the gym tonight, that always works  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

you start trib in a few hours LOL.  Be prepared for slight appetite increase


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

WHAT  you never told me that 
i am heading to work now (with a headache) and very little food 
i took my first dose. read up on it and it said that it may cause tummy to be upset unless taken with food. since my stomach is sensitive i had it with meal one. hold on for the ride hey.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

Short stuff took it and she was doing either 4-5 pillls a day and she can give you more insight from a woman's view.  It made her alot stronger and alot tighter in my opinon


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

well i will take 3 pills a day at breaky, lunch and post workout. see how it goes


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

hold up 4-5 a day?????  is that what I should be doing, I was doing 3 a day with meals 1,3,5 up the dose????

J-  will increase appetite I am feeling already, as i was naseous when I woke up from being so hungry, but it isn't killer, it all ties together, but the strength you get is great, just to be able to push a bit harder.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

good i would like to see my weights go up so that more guys get upset at the gym  

am i supposed to get a headache from them? cause my head is pounding.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I never got one but it could play into the effect that you haven't had a good morning and the whole bad morning and little food, but you may get a headache from them.  I got upset stomachs from them mostly if I didn't take with food.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

Well there are only 14 days left til the photoshoot and things are going well. i am right where i want to be body wise. tightening up but not ripped. my butt is growing and so tush shots will be the hot pose  all i have to do is continue what i am doing and lose all this water i am carrying around 

Thursday July 17th, 2003

6:00am: 15 min. cross trainer, 30 min. on the tread mill (30sec intervals)

8:00am: same old same old....6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
12:30pm: 5oz chicken breast, lettuce, mayo, celery, and yes i will admit it i cheated....i had a sandwich  
5:00pm: 5oz chicken, 1 tbsp dressing, 1.5 cups of broccoli  tummy is sore now 

6:00pm: Bent Over T-Bar Rows: 8x35, 9x45, 7x55, 6x55
Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows: 8x70, 9x80, 6x90 (weights went up  )
One Arm Bent Over Cable Rows: 8x30, 10x40, 8x50 
Lat Pulldowns: 8x70, 7x80, 8x80
Hyperextensions:10, 7, 6

Planche holds: 30sec. front to left to right x 3sets
Triset: 10 full sit-ups, 6 boxer sit-ups, 10 pulses x 3sets

weights all went up and i almost  from back workout???

8:30pm: 5oz roast beef, 3 oz yams, tea

-happy happy joy joy (no i did not get laid)
-sun is shining and its HOT outside
-clients are all happy and losing weight/ gaining muscle 
-my butt is rising 
-oh legs oh legs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

YOU ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!  I will just tell you this everyday.......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

me cute? why? you better not let NT see this, or he will bug my forever.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

too late ... I saw ... hehe, you cutie you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i am not cute....you are


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

am not ... am not 
I'm ruggedly handsome


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I dare you to argue with me, I am hungry and flying on my happy pills  LOL  I may be short and weaker then you but yet I am agile  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i cheated  i ate 1 hour early and i had a cookie and cracker and a sandwich  its all HAN's fault he talked about pizza this morning. goosh i am starving


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Me too, I'm starving!!!  Let's go get some donuts


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

i am jealous!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

jealous? i feel like i am gonna  any minute.......word of advice DONT DO IT  ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

If I could resist coke and chocolate chip cookies yesterday, I can resist ANYTHING!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

you can.....and since you just heard that i am gonna hurl from the food....it probably doesnt sound worth it....cause its not.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

shorty you are about as flexible as the tin man LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

hey now no need to be mean  LOL  I know you are more flexible then me!!!!!  I need to work on that  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i will be able to limber you up babe....dont worry about him


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Seriously now that school is done i can work on somethings  LOL  many things  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

that toy thread will come in handy.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

oh i am making my shopping list and it is quiet long


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i would prefer to just get a real live toy....just one will do.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

They are the best and respond to different commands much better  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

well too bad all the hotties from IM live so damn far away 

geuss i gotta find a local 

HERE's my AD:

Attention any IM men.
J'Bo is looking for a toy to play with and to cuddle and spoon at night. If you are interested and intend on flying down here when ever i NEED you (about 4 times a day) please PM me 

Signed,
Horn Diggidy Jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I love it!!!!!!!!  I would answer that add


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

So would i...... If i wasnt married


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

hey rissy....whats going down?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

Beany's Escort service is now officially opened for business LOL.  Unfortunately I'm in so much pain from legs. I will be wobbling to work and not moving from my desk unless to goto the bathroom or to go get my food.  I just brought a blender to my desk and I have my own water filtration system becuase I aint drinking that cholrated crap.  Hey J'bo you think you got problems that stuff hasn;t even kicked yet about 14 days it will be at full force LOL My  "supplements" are really starting to kick full force now and I'm already bad to begin naturally LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey rissy....whats going down?


If i was with you the answer to that question would be
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
ME!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Beany's Escort service is now officially opened for business LOL.  Unfortunately I'm in so much pain from legs. I will be wobbling to work and not moving from my desk unless to goto the bathroom or to go get my food.  I just brought a blender to my desk and I have my own water filtration system becuase I aint drinking that cholrated crap.  Hey J'bo you think you got problems that stuff hasn;t even kicked yet about 14 days it will be at full force LOL My  "supplements" are really starting to kick full force now and I'm already bad to begin naturally LOL



hehe at least SS and i arent the only ones! my legs kept on going out from under me today at work. blender at your desk? people must think your nuts. 

14 days  well i will mark on my calender to stay home for a while  . OH CRAP 14DAYS???? i am in big trouble....thats when my photoshoot is and then i am heading to the states to party for the long weekend  those yankee boys better watch out.  oh my i dont know what i am gonna do. 

i dont really feel anything yet....just my normal horn dog self. although i felt a little stronger at the gym, peeing like a crazy woman, thirsty as heck, and i can start to see my ab cuts and all my obliques. 

NO MORE BROCCO though. its bad stuff


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

some how i kinda thought you would say that ris


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> some how i kinda thought you would say that ris


Yeah, but was it a good answer


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

made me laugh....so yes


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

Looks like we all got sore legs today.... i was lucky to make it up the stairs to the office...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

legs? who has legs? i cant feel my legs.....so i am gonna go dancin on them tonight.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2003)

*with a voice like Eddie Murphy*
"where's my legs, i cant feel my legs"

Doh... i havent been out dancin for alongggg time...  can i come too?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Dancing, I wanna go, i think my friends may be bailing on me I wanna go dancing so bad!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

everyone can come....i wish you guys were here.

i am gonna need you guys tomorrow when i only have 2 hours of sleep in me.....EC will be my best friend.....gotta double dose 

Boy are we gonna rip the carpet up in Vegas baby.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Are you already back from dancing there chica?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

well i am on day 3 of Trib and i am peeing like crazy, drinking like crazy and already thinking about sex 40 times a minute  

Friday July 18th, 2003

only had 3 hours of sleep so there was no way i was doing cardio
3am: cucumbers and mustard in bed  i was dying
8:30am: 7 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
1pm: 4oz chicken breast, 1/2 cucumber, 1tbsp mayo (yuck)
3:00pm: ? cant effin remember (dieters brain)
7:00pm: 5oz roast beef, 3oz yams

8:00pm:Seated DB Curls: 10x15, 8x20
BB Preacher Curls: 10x22.5, 10x22.5
Long Bar Curls: 8x45, 8x45
Rope Hammers: 10x30, 10x40

Tricep Pushdowns: 10x40, 10x50, 8x60
Cable Skull Crushers: 10x40, 8x50, 8x50
Rope Pulldowns: 8x50, 8x50, 7x50 
Tricep Hinge Pushups:7, 6, 6

10:00pm: 2 dates (not the good kind)...4oz roast beef (running out of food...since i am a little piggy now  )

*k now that was a GREAT workout....no  but nice and heavy**
*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Are you already back from dancing there chica?



yes, and i had 3 hours of sleep too  view at the club wasn't great until some FIREMEN walked in


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

where they carrying a big hose LOL to cool you off


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

i wish....i needed it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

So i walk into the gym this evening and this guy says "hey is that you on the poster" ? 
i give him this confusing stare andthen he points to the 2004 Manitoba bodybuilding, fitness and figure event posters and sure enough....my side view pose staring me in the face....i blushed and said "well i geuss so".


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2003)

cool J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> cool J'Bo



thanks sara....hows your training going?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

he he great view!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

J on a poster!! What next eh??
Like the av??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 19, 2003)

Ris I love the avi   I think that needs to be posted everywhere  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 19, 2003)

Morning J I am off to work and just had to say hello


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

why is my ass flashing? morning SS. i actually got 8 hours pf sleep last night  it felt really good. now i am getting ready to torture my client that is training to take her police physical entrance test. the test is CRAZY and so i have my "sargent jenny" stick with me to whip her into shape FAST.


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks sara....hows your training going?



I'm not training for 8 weeks 
I broke 4 of my toes last month


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ris I love the avi   I think that needs to be posted everywhere  LOL


I'll do my best:


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Jenny! 

Sorry I haven't been around a lot, but I think you know why..  

Ready for the shoot? 

,
Jen


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

<------- 

Hi J


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

MOrning J hope you had a great weekend!!!!  My ass hurts, my thighs can;t walk stairs and my hams are burning, so yeah this day is going to be rough!!!!!  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jenny!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around a lot, but I think you know why..
> ...



i am ready and cant wait. it will be so much fun. especially since there is a new addition to the shoot  i understand why you arent around and i am glad that your not  talk soon. 

and Ris....did you just kiss my ass(es)?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

this weekend was kinda boring but very relaxing. went to the beach for a bit on Saturday and Sunday and did some errands, trained, etc.  Oh crap only 11 more days....now i am freaking out 

Monday July 21, 2003 

8:30am: 7 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
1pm: 4oz chicken breast, 1/2 cucumber, 1 small tomato, 1 tsp dressing
4:00pm: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp pb, celery

Push Presses: 10x45, 7x55, 6x55
Seated Arnolds: 10x20, 10x25, 10x25
Standing Lateral Drop Sets: 
7x12, 7x10, 7x8
7x12, 7x10, 5x8
7x12, 4x10, 3x8  
Front Cable Raises with Rope: 10x20, 8x25, 7x25
DB Shrugs: 10x25, 8x30, 10x30 
Bent Over Laterals: 10x8, 8x10, 8x10
Ab Trisets
15lb decline crunches: 10, 15, 15
8lb iron crosses: 10, 15, 15
reverse crunches: 10, 10, 10

* that was a wicked shoulder workout...i can push harder if i warm up with push presses...i can almost handle 30lbs on arnolds but i figure if i work my way up by starting with push presses i can do them in no time *

7:00pm: pork tenderloin, pineapple, 1 tbsp mayo, celery, curry


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and Ris....did you just kiss my ass(es)?


 And that would be the very lest i would do to your ass(es)!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

hey now I saw pineapple you butthead, ok today I am going to die, have to do hiit and my ass and legs are on fire, hey J canyou share that ice pack????????????  Or how about the cushy toilette seat??????  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

pineapple is actually ok with food  it aids in digestion of proteins  becuase of the bromalin and actually bromalin helps with inflamation as well..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

what?????????????????  Ok i am going to eat I am so confused and reading this is not helping, I am so brain dead  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm talking about only like 1/4 cup is fine.  little fruit in small quanity will not hurt you.  1/4 cup is like 5-6 grams carbs is all


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

you can have pineapple with your protein as long as you take your ALA and dont have any other carbs. it was the best meal i have had in a long long time.  
btw anytime you want to come here and share an ice pack, my door is open baby 
cant wait to meet you in person, my little twin


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

I know that would be so fun!!!!!!!!!!  We can go party and scare all the boys with some raging hormones!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

All i can say i'm getting tired of eating all this damn food.  its non stop.  I don;t know what is happening but weight is going up and wasit is getting tinier.  I just increased all my meals to 600 caloires every 2 .5 hours plus added 1 meal at 2 am at night and woke up harder the net morning.  My metabolsim has never been this high before.  and I haven't even started alot of cardio and thermos yet : (


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

F$%& you....you come in here telling us how your burning fat like a mother effa and we are sitting here starving....ss and i are heading down there to KICK YOUR ASS


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Dude I am freaking buying a ticket now because i am hungry the minute or 30 minuntes after i am done eating and I kick my ass doing cardio every morning and now you are complaining of eating


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

yah thats what i said


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

He needs to hush or he can eat as much as we do and see what he thinks


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

Give it time pam its coming slowly.  2 weeks caloires goto 4000   and then finaly 4 weeks i'm at 3000 calories with my carb up meals so it only averages about 3600 caloires a day. Come on pam you know my metabolism by now.  and all the supplements are just speeding it up any more.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

ha ha I know, I am sorry just tired and cranky and it is freaking humid here so I have not been sleeping well either, so tired, hungry pam equals cranky plus mister MY LEGS ARE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

pam....i think that you and i are the same person. we both are always in the same moods at the same time.

psssst head over to the "about us" thread


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

Well its only 9 days til the photoshoot and i am starving all the bloody time...getting cranky on top of horned out....gonna burst soon 

Tuesday July 22th, 2003

9:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1tbsp pb and 1 tsp no sugar added jam
12:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/3 cucumber, 1tsp dressing, 1/2 cup brown rice
3pm: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1tbsp hemp oil, tomato

*had to eat this far away from meal or else i was going to  doing legs *

5:30pm
Seated Leg Curls: 10x60, 10x60, 9x60
SL DB Deads: 10x30, 10x40, 8x50 *i had to stop to dry heave...thanks HAN you finally achieved your goal of making me  *
Adductors: 10x100, 10x110, 10x120
 oh no 
Leg Extensions: 8x50, 8x50, 8x50
Leg Press: 9x160, 9x160, 9x160
Smith Squats (2sets): 7x80, 8x80
Smith Squats Strip Set: 8x80,8x50,8x0 
*i was swearing out loud at this point cause i was gonna  again....but i did not*

* did i mention that it took me 20min to walk down the street to get home? ice pack please! *


7:00pm: tin of tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 1/3 cup brown rice
8:30pm: 5oz roast beef and tea with an ice pack on my ass


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

hey j i am carbing up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

yes...he told me.  and i am carbing down


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

I am sorry, oh and nuts, mucho better then flax in protein  LOL  Oh and where does the hemp oil ship from?  I was going to order some.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

8 days and counting *just pre-planning  cause i am in need of a change  plus i am gonna start posting my supps too and no i am not a druggy*

Wednesday July 23th, 2003

EC, 3 BCAA's
10 min cross trainer, 20 min stepper
TRIB, 4 BCCA's, Cal, Mag, C, Multi, 200mg ALA, 5g Glutamine
8:00am: tin of tuna, mustard, grapefruit
200mg ALA, 3 Water Tights
10:30am: 1.5 scoops of protein
Trib
1:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, cucumbers
EC
3:30pm: 1.5 scoops of protein
TRIB, 3 Water Tights
6:00pm: 5oz roast beef with celery (yes i am a weirdo)
5g Glutamine, 2 BCAA's, Mag
8:30pm: 3oz roast beef and tea

*had to cut some food and want to see what the no oatmeal in the morning is gonna..supps are crazy right now ..gotta carb deplete soon  but we all know what comes after carb depleting.....CARB LOADING *


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am sorry, oh and nuts, mucho better then flax in protein  LOL  Oh and where does the hemp oil ship from?  I was going to order some.



just tell me what you want and i will send it to you purolator.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

you said hemp oil is good and HN has given it great reviews so I was going to get some


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

good girl...go to the website and check the closest location to you. otherwise i can get you some 

www.manitobaharvest.com


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

AWESOME THANKS  HOTTIE!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

so you put a word in for me?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

he he tell HN he knows him too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

WHAT? no


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

seriously, that is how i know HN, seriously  LOL  and this guy used to live in boston  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

SHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

oh osrry  LOL  Need brain cells, am carbing tonight so i will have tact again  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

well i am only going down hill....so your gonna have to catch me now


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

talking about Jimmy.  the guy who was 5'9 260 at 15% body fat and now is 220 at 5%.  in less then 6 months we acheioved that with NO CARDIO LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i dont know what the heck you to are talking about.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

the guy from boston is jimmy.  My blood sugar must be low again time to eat LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

ha ha, he did cardio you weeny  and does it still, not a lot but he does


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

ok 2 times a week, my point was he wasn;t cardio king


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Guy looks freaking awesome now, all veiney and has abs  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

who wants to be a cardio king? you just want to make ss and i into one.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL  I wouldn't mind one to do it with me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i am here with yah babe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

*32 effin pills a day  *


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

Is that what your takin???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *32 effin pills a day  *



Wha??  what are they all for??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 23, 2003)

i take 60 or more a day easily ..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Really? what kind of pills?

I take around 15 I'd say.. Or wait, it might be more.. lotsa vitamins and stuff..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Hun I am at 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

50?? What kind of pills??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh I can't even list them you would laugh your butt off, but metween vitamins, calcium, vitamin C, liver tabs, ala, EC stack, yohimbe, green tea, trib, ginger root it all kinda adds up  LOL  I feel like a walking pill dispenser  LOL

Oh and J YOU ARE HOT!!!!!  Jenny you are hot too    Need torub all this energy off on you guys  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

well the pills are all listed in my todays food log above...it is hard to remember them all when you have no memory  man i cant wait til i can eat again. good news is...i gotta man to pose with  even better news....HE'S HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT.... so this starving stuff is all worth it in the end. 

my legs arent hurting yet....but i can feel that they are gonna kill me in a couple hours....gonna hot tub it tonight...with a special someone i hope


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

I told you I am on my way


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes you are little one Yes you are on your way ....I think with the carb up every 5 days it will play a major impact


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 23, 2003)

all my pills
4 mass aminos, 6 liver tabs ever meal  x8  =80 there
1 digestive enymes per meal, 
6 1000 mgs Vitamin C
8 250 mgs ALA a day
2 1000 mgs calcium
5 250 mgs mg
3 multi vitamins a day
2 epderine HCL
2 200 mgs caffine

2 probiotics a day 
2 powerclense tablets daily 

with add in 16 muscle synergy
and 30 BCAAS a day when dieting


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok lets see here
liver tabs- 4 each meal x 6 meals= 24
ala- 6 (1 each meal)
Ginger root- 1 each meal= 6
Trib-3
EC Stack-5
Yohimbe-1.5
green tea-3
l-carnitine-1
Vitamin C-3
Multi-1
calcium-2
bcaa's 2 tsp


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

carb up every 5 days  so not fair  i am an emotional basket case today


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2003)

Total amount of pills taken per day = 0


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

I had to say good morning as I am hading out the door to do some cardio to work off those nuts I ate last night  LOL  I am a little squirrel or something  LOL  Kidding, but I am hungry too!!!  So I am going to go do cardio and shower and try to get rid of some of this water I am holding from the nuts being salted  LOL   

You are wonderful my dear and I always love talking to you    So have a wonderful morning and I will chat with you soon


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 24, 2003)

when ever you carb up you have to drop the caloires the next day other wise you are chancing storing the extra calories as fat.  J'bo How did you make out with Hoser last night LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

i am sorry but I could not even sleep was so hungry, ah going to do cardio now


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i was reading a book in chapters the other day on how to read men and sex....it was hilairous and straight to the point...one section said that you can tell how a man will preform in bed by the way he dances ..."watch out for sharp and jerky movements...he might as well put a sign on his head that says premature ejaculator...i almost died laughing right in the book store.



OMG!  That's frickin hilarious, you are too much J'bo.   
Good Luck with the shoot.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

left another message  phone tag sucks 
left him my work number though, so he should be calling soon.  he worked the night shift 

i understand the low calories after a carb up....but that was a little too low. JMHO.

gotta post todays GROSS meals and workout.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

7 days and counting *i talked with the photographer at my place last night for about 3 hours, we laughed and planned out our schedule..i am REALLY excited now *

Thursday July 24th, 2003

EC
20 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper * couldnt do anymore cause i was effin starving and hams KILLED me *
TRIB, 3 BCCA's, Cal, Mag, C, Multi, 5g Glutamine, 3 Water Tights
8:30am: tin of tuna, mustard, grapefruit
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein
Trib
1:30pm: 5oz roast beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, cucumbers
EC
4:00pm: 1.5 scoops of protein
TRIB, 3 Water Tights, 5g glutamine

Wide Grip Chins: 7*50. 6*50. 5*50
Seated Rows: 10*70. 8*80. 6*90
Reverse Pulldowns: 10*60. 8*70. 8*80
Bent Over Cables: 8*40. 8*40. 8*40
Hyperextensions: 8. 7. 6. 
Seated Calves: *couldnt do calves cause they were sore from Tue leg workout *
Leg Press Calves:

7:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, mushrooms, celery, cashews
Glutamine, 4 BCAA's, Mag


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

water tights what are those hun???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

drop the water and makes yah tight


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

score, i have a little pouch from nuts    needs to go away


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

nuts do that  i cant stop giggling...feel like i am drunk


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

LOL  nuts do lots of things to you LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

oh yes they do dear


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

I love what they do and how they make you feel


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

your as out of control as i am today SS....i love it


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh I am so far beyond that I would jump someone and rip all their clothes off in public  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

well i wont even go there. did you know that the day of my photoshoot will be day 17 of trib.....THATS supposed to be the day when everything is in full swing and i gotta pose with the hottest guy in town.....i have no idea how i am gonna do this...posible new porn if i dont settle down


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

well then send me the video tapes and darren and i can watch


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

oh i will  
talk to you tonight i am heading home now


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

You girls are too funny!

Sure lightens up my work day!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

6 days and counting *i decided to skip my early morning cardio today. last night my blood pressure was at dangerously high levels and i thought that i should relax and rest instead of pushing it*

Friday July 25th, 2003

8:30am: tin of tuna, mustard, grapefruit
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1tsp hemp oil
1:30pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice
4:00pm: turkey breast, cucs and tomato

was supposed to train here but i was done for *see tommorrow for arm workout*

7:00pm: salmon, ceasar salad, rice


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

HEY HOTTIE


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Is this high blood pressure thing something that happens often to you???  You been to a doc about it???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

this has never happened before...i have always had low blood pressure...havent been to the dr....but once the shoot is done i will go and make sure that everything is back to normal.

hi ss. glad your on today cause its dead here. 

Detour bars are on sale here for $2 a bar  thats like .60 for you yankees


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Who you callin a yankee?  Thems is fightin words round here!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

ok finishing my thought, I am doing arms tonight also!!!!  I am copying your arm workout    How was your sleep???  I got home so late last night and didn't end up sleeping until 12:30am and then got up and did my cardio at 5:30am


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh have you had the one way or the uturn?????  Those are the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

i love the detour much better...wont have any til after shoot though cause its like a chocolate bar.

i slept ok. but i am dead tired now. going to do arm workout tomorrow cause i am beat.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I haven't had one in months and they sound so good, but in two hours am going to enjoy my nuts and protein


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

you get nuts  this sucks 

heading home to nap and then go to families for dinner. 

talk to you later babe.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

that's right you get no fat I won't say anything about them anymore,   have a good night hun


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2003)

6 more days and i will be posing up a storm...body has come together since i dropped my mayo (not the GOOD mayo  ) and pb....it just killed me to say that but its true...all abs were out last night...but carb up was too much and i am filled out...will be taken off today though...no worries

Saturday July 26th, 2003

8:30am: tin of salmon(had no grapefruit so i will starve  ) 

10:30am: Seated Hamer Curls: 10x15, 7x20, 6x20
Standing BB Curls: 7x45, 7x45, 6x45
Standing High Cable Curls (drop sets): 
10 @20,10lbs
10 @20,10lbs 
Dips (3 sets of failure on 2 benches): 15, 12, 9
Seated Overhead DB Extension: 9x20, 9x25, 9x25
Rope Pulldowns (drop sets):
10x40, 4x30, 4x20
10x40, 4x30, 4x20
DB Kickbacks:10x5, 10x5, 10x5

20 min cross trainer, 20 min high incline tread

12:30pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, cucumbers
6:00 pm: 5 oz pork tenderloin, onions, sundried tomatos

*Party time*

3:00 am: usual cucs in bed after partying  plus some pork tenderloin


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Well its the week of the photoshoot and so the planning begins.*

Monday July 28th, 2003

6:00am: 15 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper, 15 min tread mill on high incline

8:00am: tin of tuna, mustard, grapefruit
10:30am: 1.5 scoops protein, cucumbers
1:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, cucumbers
4:00pm: 1.5 scoops protein,  cucumbers

Superset: 
Machine Shoulder Press:10x40, 8x50, 8x50
Arnold Press: 10x20, 7x25, 5x25

Seated Laterals: 6x12?, 6x12, 6x12
DB Fronts: 8x8, 10x8, 8x8
Lying Laterals: 8x8, 8x8, 8x8
*I was soooo weak and could not lift a damn thing...using baby weights *


7:00pm: 5 oz ground beef, 1/4 cup brown rice 
9:30pm: tin of tuna and 1/2 bag crispey mini's (these are the best things i have ever tasted in my life....great carb up food that did not bloat me at all  )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*3 days out *

Tuesday July 29th, 2003

8:00am: tin of tuna, mustard, grapefruit
10:30am: 1.5 scoop protein, cucumbers
1:00pm: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, cucumbers
4:00pm: 1.5 scoop protein, can of diet vanilla coke
7:00pm: 5 oz ground beef, 2 tbsp brown rice mixed in

7:30pm: 15 min cross trainer, 15 min stepper, 15 min tread mill on high incline

9:30pm: 3oz ground beef and tea


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*2 days out *

Wednesday July 30th, 2003

*NO SALT  this sucks 
Yes i know these meals are sooooo exciting *

8:30am: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
11:00am: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
1:30pm: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
4:00pm: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea

*Hair done *

7:00pm: 5 oz steak and tea

*how i am gonna have energy to do this i have no idea*

8:00pm: Superset: 
Lying Leg Curls:
SL BB Deads:

Adductors:

Superset:
Leg Extensions:
Leg Press:

Smith Lunges:



10:00pm: banana, 5oz yams, 1 cup brown rice


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Morning my dear, how are you?  I love your workouts, do you mind if I borrow your leg one for today???  Am going to do underwater weighing this week and see what it says.  Pies were a hit!!!!  Man I was so good, no pie, no anything else except water, diet soda, and steak with veggies.  Everyone was being a poop but they all loved the food


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*DAY BEFORE *

Thursday July 31th, 2003

*NO SALT *

20 min cross trainer, 20 min tread mill 

8:00am: 3oz steak, grapefruit
10:30am: 3oz steak, grapefruit
1:00pm: 3oz steak, grapefruit
4:00pm: 3oz steak, grapefruit
7:00pm: 5 oz steak
9:00pm: cucumbers (may have crispey mini's but will depend upon how i look)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*DAY OF *

-rice cakes
-chicken
-cucumbers
-suckers
-brown rice
-potatos
-salt salt salt and more salt 



Workout consists of shakin my booty and posing


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Morning my dear, how are you?  I love your workouts, do you mind if I borrow your leg one for today???  Am going to do underwater weighing this week and see what it says.  Pies were a hit!!!!  Man I was so good, no pie, no anything else except water, diet soda, and steak with veggies.  Everyone was being a poop but they all loved the food



Doing good. actually slept until 9am this am  last night was so uneventful. club was boring and i was drained. i should know better to not go to the bar on my last week of dieting  oh well. Take all the workouts you want honey and let me know how many  episodes you have so i am prepared for Wed  I dreamt about your pie yesterday night (the cherry pie that is) I knew that you would be good at the BBQ. Your a tough chickie/hotty. I am just getting all the outfits ready for the shoot today and going out for coffee/water to enjoy the hot weather. Have a good day and maybe we will chat tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

I am feeling so gross today, camps like no other and back is killing me.  I don't want to do legs!!!!!!!!!!!  The pie was loved though, all gone!!!!!!  Which is good cause then I didn't bring it home.  Oh I am going shopping next weekend for partying clothes , I love to shop!!!!     All righty hun have a good day


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

I got some nice lingerae yesterday for the shoot  today was a nice and relaxing day...i am re-energized and ready to make this last week count....plus i get a banana on Wed after my leg workout


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks like you've got everything planned for the week  Didn't expect anything else 

Am SOO excited about your shoot, you will look AMAZING


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks jenny


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

yes game plan look very strong and I think this "test" will be a be factor for next year as well for nationals.  I think it will work incredible well.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Go J'Bo Go


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

hehe. i am at work now. head isnt doing too good though. talked to mom this morning again and then i was crying all throughout my 45 min cardio. people thought that i was nuts.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh hun,   I now it is so hard to be away from someone who needs your help but I am sure talking to you is helping her tremendously instead of having no one


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

i know...just wish that i could handle all the legal stuff for her. i emailed a friend of mine and he also knows my mom. i asked him if he could help her out and find her someone to talk to.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

She's got a very smart caring daughter she will be fine ...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this right now honey..  You're doing the best you can and I'm sure she appreciates that more than anything..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

she does. but you always wish that you could do more.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Just keep a smiling cause that is all a mom wants is for her kids to be happy.  Help her all you can but don't forget to smile you hottie, practice for your BIG DAY!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Exactly! Listen to Pam!  Your BIG day is almost here!
And you'll be close to naked next to a HOTTIE fireman!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh my goodness how could I forget the fireman, that would make ANYONES day!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

well if i get scattered brain today its the fact that I'm allwacked out of ec stack 3 times a day plus my guy just dropped my caloire    : (


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

who isnt scattered han?  

ah yes the fireman. this week should be very interesting  especially cause someone is going on her 3rd week of trib.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

well now that i am done my second meal in 2.2 sec. I AM EFFIN STARVING and have 2.5 hours to eat  but i have my creamsicle protein back.....mmmmm tasty.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

he he you are so cute


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

Rule # 1 
ALWAYS SAVIOR YOUR MEAL : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

FUCK  mental and emotional breakdown happening here  my mothers boyfriend just emailed me a letter about them splitting. the effin idiot also sent it to my sister  she is effin trying to explore and relax on a trip for 4 weeks and i did not want her to know. NOW I AM PISSED.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Tell him to fuq off


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

why t\does he feel he has to talk to you and your sis, this is between him and your mom and of course you are with her on this, argh now that irritates me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

well i was going to email him too cause my mother is not able to pull herself together to get any of this taken care of. but he certainly did not have to involve my sis. she has lived in this chaos for years and doesnt need anymore. i can take care of this with him and he doesnt want to cross me.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

i think he should cross you right after kleg day  LOL  u can set him straight then  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

if he crossed me after arms i would drop him like a sack of potatos.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

ha ha that would be funny


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

i am not one for physical violence but if he tries to take her business he is done


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

oh no, how long were they together?  did they have the business together???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

omg girl thats bad!!!!! I hope he doesn't go after your moms business... I had the Same question as SS..are they in it together?!!
Damn.. why did he have to send u that email..thats crap!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

they have been together for 8 years and she owns the business but because he is her common law he is entitled to half, and has said that he wants it. this is why i have got to go down there. no way in hell he is getting all of her hard work. i emailed him and told him that he has to buy her out and if he goes after half of everything he is gonna be starting a war he doesnt want to start. i should have let him know that i know where he lives


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats crappy news Jen..... some guys are just wads......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

feeling great today...had a mini carb up last night and i feel great...oh i said that already...lol...carb depleting again today and then tomorrow night i am doing a full carb up...depleting on thur...then carb on the day of.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeay!   The countdown is almost over!! I wish I could be there to see you in action with that fireman


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok hottie where is everyone, I am here now and everyone is gone    and hey you where is that posing thread     So how is your day going?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> they have been together for 8 years and she owns the business but because he is her common law he is entitled to half, and has said that he wants it. this is why i have got to go down there. no way in hell he is getting all of her hard work. i emailed him and told him that he has to buy her out and if he goes after half of everything he is gonna be starting a war he doesnt want to start. i should have let him know that i know where he lives


omg thats bad!!! I'm sooo sorry! I'm glad your mom has you though to help her and stick up for her!! Don't let that jerk do that!!! 

kick his but girl!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

3 more days!! I can smell the fireman!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

and i am dying of starvation....til tonight when i fest on yams, rice and a


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi hottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How are you doing hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

sooo weak and hungry...heading to work now. talk in a bit  how was your sleep? have good dreams after the pic  i did


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh yeah he and darren together    It was GREAT!!!!!   Hey almost to the   Almost time!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19750


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

*2 days out *

Wednesday July 30th, 2003

*NO SALT  this sucks 
Yes i know these meals are sooooo exciting *

8:30am: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
11:00am: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
1:30pm: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea
4:00pm: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers, green tea

*Hair done *

7:00pm: 5 oz steak and tea

*how i am gonna have energy to do this i have no idea*

8:00pm: Superset: 
Lying Leg Curls:
SL BB Deads:

Adductors:

Superset:
Leg Extensions:
Leg Press:

Smith Lunges:



10:00pm: banana, 5oz yams, 1 cup brown rice  with 500mg ALA.


----------

